# Ccm cheetah and free spirit



## krazikev (Sep 28, 2018)

I have a fair but nice chrome ridable girls ccm cheetah and a free spirit 5 speed muscle bike also fair paint nice chrome ridable condition, what is a round about estimate on these bikes? Thanks


----------



## Vintagedad (Sep 29, 2018)

krazikev said:


> I have a fair but nice chrome ridable girls ccm cheetah and a free spirit 5 speed muscle bike also fair paint nice chrome ridable condition, what is a round about estimate on these bikes? Thanks




Post pictures, I’m no expert but I can’t even begin to value something with out seeing it.


----------



## krazikev (Sep 29, 2018)

Vintagedad said:


> Post pictures, I’m no expert but I can’t even begin to value something with out seeing it.



Tried to with no luck, site says it downloads but never attachs thats why I gave details, just need a round about figure for fair condtion ridable bike


----------

